# newest bridge nearly done



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Except for the ties and rail, I have the first of two side by side bridges finished. Like my last bridge project, I built this one using plexy for the main parts and styrene for all the detail parts.










Another picture before adding most of the detail styrene parts










And lastly a shot as it will sit in the layout, after some adjustments to the abuttments. Also the river itself will be dug out deeper so there will be more room between the bridges and the river itself. I hope to get the river concreted and flowing before the end of next summer.










I did rush a bit to complete this project before the weather gets ugly, so please don't look too closely for any rough spots. Will add more pictures when ties and rial are installed.

Garry NCGRR


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Garry,
The bridge is looking great. You have given lots of people fresh ideas on approaching a bridge project.
Thanks,
JimC.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary that is superb! Another bridge well done! I'm book marking this thread! I need a couple of these


----------



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

1st off great looking bridge. You said you used plexy for the bridge. How think of plexy did you use for the bridge. Superb job.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one good lookin' bridge, Garry... WOW, that's nice.


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

First off, I just want to thank all of you for the nice words about the bridge...I won't let it go to my head








Also to answer the question on the thickness of the plexy....it is all 1/8 inch...including the cross sections between the two beams. The styrene I used is whatever thickness I thought looked right for the location. When I painted it I used Krylon camo black first then a coating of camo brown in varying thicknesses. I will maybe show another photo when both bridges are in place with the ties and rails in place.


Garry NCGRR


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 
Where are you located, your bio does not say. Nice plants behind the nice bridge.


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Jerry.......to answer your question about where I live.....about 30 miles east of Vancouver, British Columbia , and about 4 miles north of the U.S. border. Lot's of rain and enough sun to make all the plants grow well.

Garry NCGRR


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary, looks good. What glue do you use for the plexy? Might put B.C. on your bio, so it shows up on your posts. Helps out. Nice looking garden you have there.


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Glue I use is methylene chloride....MEC, bought it at the shop where I got the plexy. Works quickly and holds the plexy and the styrene very well.

Garry NCGRR


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Gary, 

You built an absolutely beautiful bridge. 

I am wondering what paint you used and how well it sticks to that smooth plexiglass? 

Thanks for showing the bridge and how it fits into your layout landscape; 

-Ted


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Ted....I used Krylon camo black for a main coat of paint, then dusted it with Krylon camo brown in different amounts to give it different tones of finish. The paint went on really easily and even, as far as how well it will hold up, guess over the winter months will tell us. If it starts to wear off a little I figure it will be easy to touch it up again, least that is the plan for now.

Garry NCGRR


----------

